# Finally getting some proof!



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I've finally started getting pictures in from around the world where I've sent lures! I've listened to the Captains who pull them and made changes to make them even better! No more brass in the lures, I only use non chaffing materials now! Here are a few pictures I've gotten this week! Cobalt Custom Lures on Facebook.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of the different colors you make? I would love to see them and place an order!


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

What's the weight on these?


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Pirogue said:


> Do you have any pictures of the different colors you make? I would love to see them and place an order!


I can make them in any color combinations you want.... The only limit is our imagination! If you pm me your email address, I'll send you some other pictures of what I can do.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Keithcooking said:


> What's the weight on these?


The smallest one I build is a 3oz head, 11" overall length and the largest is almost 7oz with 18" overall length. Shoot me a pm and I can send you much more information!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice looking lure and sweet pics!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I've finally got a shopify site up (still a work in progress), so if you want to see the different styles I make please go check it out!

http://cobalt-custom-lures.myshopify.com/


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

They ought to catch some fish. They look good.


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

dorado74

I sent you a PM about getting some lures.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I wanted to show off my new insert in my biggest lure. This thing turned out pretty cool! I'm starting to get reports from local boats using my lures.... They really do work around here too....lol. Thanks again for all your support everyone! 

http://cobalt-custom-lures.myshopify.com/


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Pretty cool your making the lures, they look good.


----------

